
Pyxel: A retro game development environment in Python - trueduke
https://github.com/kitao/pyxel
======
thedaemon
Hi, there is a Pixel Art Software called Pyxel. You might want to change the
name of your software. [https://pyxeledit.com/](https://pyxeledit.com/)

